# Can Joey watch on-demand?



## wowsers66 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a hopper hooked up to the internet via ethernet and a joey in a bedroom hooked up with coax. I could have sworn I watched on-demand in the bedroom tv, but now I get a message that there's no network. I would think the hopper would just send the video to the joey and there's no need for both to be hooked up to the internet. I tried resetting the network in the joey prefs, restarted, etc. HELP! Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

wowsers66 said:


> I have a hopper hooked up to the internet via ethernet and a joey in a bedroom hooked up with coax. I could have sworn I watched on-demand in the bedroom tv, but now I get a message that there's no network. I would think the hopper would just send the video to the joey and there's no need for both to be hooked up to the internet. I tried resetting the network in the joey prefs, restarted, etc. HELP! Thanks!!


Yes you are able to watch DISH On Demand using the Joey. If you are receiving an error message stating the network is not connected then you may just need to reset the broadband or MoCA connection on the Joey. If you need step by step instructions on how to do this please feel free to send me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## wowsers66 (Jul 10, 2012)

still can't get joey working for on-demand. Tried resetting network connection on both hopper and joey, changing network to "Moca" on the hopper instead of Ethernet, tried resetting both systems. Nothing works! Should the hopper be set to Ethernet for the network or Moca? The internet is coming in through the ethernet port and both joey and hopper are connected with coax. Everything else works but can't get a network connection on that joey!


----------



## Ramer84015 (Sep 24, 2006)

wowsers66 said:


> still can't get joey working for on-demand. Tried resetting network connection on both hopper and joey, changing network to "Moca" on the hopper instead of Ethernet, tried resetting both systems. Nothing works! Should the hopper be set to Ethernet for the network or Moca? The internet is coming in through the ethernet port and both joey and hopper are connected with coax. Everything else works but can't get a network connection on that joey!


I had this problem about a month ago. Did you try to re-enable bridging mode:

Yellow Hot Key 
Select Network 
Select Broadband 
Select MoCA from drop down 
Blue Hot Key twice.
Select new icon on screen "Bridging". It should reconnect the Joey.
Make sure Bridge Mode is set to "On"
Select Save


----------



## isuzudave (Sep 29, 2006)

wowsers66 said:


> I have a hopper hooked up to the internet via ethernet and a joey in a bedroom hooked up with coax. I could have sworn I watched on-demand in the bedroom tv, but now I get a message that there's no network. I would think the hopper would just send the video to the joey and there's no need for both to be hooked up to the internet. I tried resetting the network in the joey prefs, restarted, etc. HELP! Thanks!!


My solution:

I have a similar setup with a hopper connected to the internet with Ethernet and the joeys connected to the hopper. I also had issues using some features on the joeys that required internet. Blockbuster @ Home worked, but On demand would not (or the other way around, I can't remember exactly). Pandora would not work, but other apps would.

What fixed it for me was the installation of a HIC (hopper internet connector). The HIC "injects" a internet connection into MOCA. I also had to you use a Tap with the HIC because I installed it at the same location as my hopper. Instead of my Hopper being connected to the Ethernet cable, the HIC is. The HIC also connects the COAX feed from the node that would normally go the Hopper to the Hopper via the Tap. Now I have internet to the two Joeys and the other Hopper in my house using MOCA. After the HIC installation all joey internet based features worked fine.


----------

